# How Long Does It Take For An Alligator To Eat a Whole Turkey?



## win231 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> How Long Does It Take For An Alligator To Eat a Whole Turkey?


About the same as a dog or small child.

That man seems to me to be on the Steve Irwin track...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2022)

Not long. It just ‘gobbles” it down.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 24, 2022)

I thought you were talking about @Alligatorob at first.  The picture cleared that right up.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I thought you were talking about @Alligatorob at first.  The picture cleared that right up.


!! The gator eating me, or me eating a turkey?  Either would probably take longer...


----------



## Blessed (Nov 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> !! The gator eating me, or me eating a turkey?  Either would probably take longer...


Silly, you eating the turkey!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Damn!


----------

